# Gerald Green wants a trade



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/50509/20080126/minnesotas_green_wants_a_trade/

Well, it seems that he isn't in Minnesota plans, but 'Sota can trade him for who? Use him in a trade to clear long term contracts? (like Madsen and/or Jaric contracts)

Shannon Brown (Cleveland need a shooter) or even JR Smith (who I can't see him being part of George Karl plans) may turn into trade options.

Thoughts?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I read that this morning on Hoopshype--apparently his agent (Byron Irvin, former 1st rounder, right?) told the Boston Globe that he requested a trade earlier this month.

Your idea of packaging him to clear off one of our worse contracts is a good one. I can't see using him to unload Jaric unless we get another guy who can play PG in return, because even if Foye comes back, we're thin at that spot. But Madsen--for sure. I'd say Green and Madsen for Charlie Bell, but I don't believe a restricted free agent whose contract was matched can be dealt for one year, meaning Bell (who signed a Miami offer sheet) can't be traded.

What about the same duo, Green and Madsen, to Chicago for Chris Duhon (who gives us a true PG who can play some D and hit the 3, not to mention who comes off the books and thus helps us retain flexibility) and maybe one of Chicago's other cheaper players, if they want to remain even in roster spots--Gray, Curry, Nichols, etc.

Buckner and Green to Seattle for Ridnour? That's more expensive for us, but would also help solidify the PG spot here, especially if we intend to play Jefferson at C, as we have been, and run with a smaller lineup.

If we're not packaging him to unload worse deals or to improve our roster, though, I say don't do Green the favor. He comes off our books in a few months anyway, so it's not like he can sabotage the team longer-term by pouting.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Zuca said:


> Shannon Brown (Cleveland need a shooter) or even JR Smith (who I can't see him being part of George Karl plans) may turn into trade options.
> 
> Thoughts?


By the way, I absolutely have zero interest in acquiring either of those two players. Not even for free. Brown is a (relatively) unskilled, positionless, somewhat undersized athlete. Smith is Ricky Davis, and we already got rid of him.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

If we can use him to trade Jaric and get a slightly shorter contract back im all for it.

Unless we could get Sene


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Green's not going to net anything. He's not that good. I wouldn't be surprised if he's out of the league in two years.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Patrick O'Bryant maybe.... David Harrison

Maybe just a second round pick and part of a trade exeption from GS or Seattle


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> If we can use him to trade Jaric and get a slightly shorter contract back im all for it.
> 
> Unless we could get Sene


Sure, why not. He's not doing anything for us. You can have Petro and Gelebale too.

Green's value is as low as it gets. He's the 06-07 Sebastian Telfair of this year. Last year Telfair was the worst player on the worst team. This year it's Gerald Green. He looks like he doesn't know how to play basketball.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Well yeah pretty much, the potential is there but hes not getting run here and the coaches dont think its likely he ever will... May aswell see if he can get some spot minutes in Seattle while we make a few minutes here for one of their big men and see if they can develop


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Hows Gerald's defence? Decent-good? Horrible..?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Hows Gerald's defence? Decent-good? Horrible..?


It's pretty bad. When he tries he still isn't very good but his problem is he doesn't focus. He will make a big play on offense and then he will celebrate and forget to get back on defense, or he will make a bad play and get down on himself.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

He's one of those over athletic guys that looks good on Defence for a play or two... but will then dis-appear, all round hes pretty bad on the defensive end.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Gerald Green doesn't know how to spell defense.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, it all can be pretty terrible ... but then you think about how some of those issues still exist with third-year pro Rashad McCants, who played three years of college ball. And Green would be in his third year of college NOW. I think most of us have become absolutely blind to the time it takes most qualified players to develop into legit NBA players. (By qualified, I mean guys who have the skill and.or athleticism to be worth giving a shot.) Sam Mitchell was recently quoted about Bargnani saying similar things--that when he [Mitchell] came into the league, it wasn't uncommon for people to give rookies--including first-rounders--a couple of seasons at least before criticizing them much. Well, Green has had 2.5 years in the league, but came out of high school, which didn't happen when Mitchell came in the league in '89-'90.

There are plenty of examples of guys who took longer than that to find a niche. Sometimes it's extreme, like Anthony Parker, who had to go overseas for half a decade before he was ready. Other times you get guys like Steve Nash, who went from role player to OK starter to good to great. Boris Diaw looked pretty awful in Atlanta, but was reborn in a new system. The list goes on forever. Not everyone pans out, but to judge a guy's entire future when he's 20 or 21 based on what he did in the preceding two years is pretty harsh.

I still think the Wolves made a mistake in passing on his fourth-year option, regardless of whether he becomes a good player. He has proved (last season, when he was a double digit scorer as a teenager) that he has a place in the NBA. Where exactly that place is, I'd have been willing to pay the $2.2 million to find out.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

So.. he's pretty much JR Smith..?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Pretty comparable... JR's better right now


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

He can still shoot the 3 thought rite? Cleveland's been silently wanting JR Smith for a while now, I'm sure they'd settle for Gerald.

And is it just me or do more players want buyouts and trades than usual this season..? Particularly mediocre players too, seems everyones asking for a trade now.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well We've had Hudson and Jaric ask for trades... and now Green, i dunno who these guys think they are lol


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> well We've had Hudson and Jaric ask for trades... and now Green, i dunno who these guys think they are lol


exactly lol.. I mean, KG/Kidd/Kobe I can atleast understand, but why the hell are mediocre and scurb players asking for trades :laugh:

Juwan Howard was another Twolf :biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

heh true... funny thing is all the guys that asked out... we didnt want anyway, like how the hell were we ever gonna find a trading partner for THud lol.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

It's not like Green is a reliable shooter. His ball IQ is as bad as it gets. He doesn't play consistent D, and he doesn't really know what he's doing on offense. Sometimes I'll see him run to and stand near a teammate, and the spacing gets all messed up.

My best memory was when I saw him run to a spot on the other side of the halfcourt as the ball handler, and stand there for a few seconds. Then he gets the ball, and looked suprised. He looks at the rim, looks down at the ball in his hands, and looks at the rim again, and launches a 3. LOL.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Chan said:


> It's not like Green is a reliable shooter.


No, but he has a very nice-looking shot, which probably means his shooting would improve significantly with extended playing time--repetition, practice, more game situations, etc. Michael Jordan wasn't a reliable shooter coming into the league, either, and he was about Green's age when he was a rookie. (Now OBVIOUSLY I'm not predicting Green will become Jordan, or even an NBA starter. Just making the point.)

Really, your harsh judgments of him go to my point: we decide on people too soon sometimes.

Green probably should have gone to college for a couple of years. He'd have gotten to play under Eddie, then probably Sean, Sutton and learned a lot about defense, a lot about team play, and a lot about scoring within the offense. Most of all, he'd have learned discipline during the course of the game. But hey, he took the money, like most of us probably would have. If he invested well and lived within his means, he's already set for life whether or not he ever signs another contract. (And he will. Some other NBA team will sign him, and even in the freak event one didn't, he could go elsewhere and play for money.)

You know what, I wouldn't be surprised at all to see San Antonio sign him to a relatively inexpensive multiyear deal. I really wouldn't, because he'd give them the sort of length, athleticism and shooting that they've lacked since Stephen Jackson left. And if the "oh, he's inconsistent and doesn't play defense" makes you think they wouldn't, see: Stephen Jackson. I think they would consider him, work with him and work him into a much better player. If any team and staff could improve his habits, that's the one.


----------



## wiim (Jan 11, 2008)

Whatever happened to patience. In one measily year he'll be an unrestricted free agent. Free to choose himself who he wants to join. I can only think of one reason why he would want a trade .. he's afraid he isn't gonna get an offer from anyone and wants a place where he will get some minutes to show his "skill" ..

And oh yeah, who's gonna give us someone we can use for GG.. right, nobody


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I wouldn't mind a trade for a decent player, but now I don't really care.

Whiny crybaby.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

luther said:


> No, but he has a very nice-looking shot, which probably means his shooting would improve significantly with extended playing time--repetition, practice, more game situations, etc. Michael Jordan wasn't a reliable shooter coming into the league, either, and he was about Green's age when he was a rookie. (Now OBVIOUSLY I'm not predicting Green will become Jordan, or even an NBA starter. Just making the point.)
> 
> Really, your harsh judgments of him go to my point: we decide on people too soon sometimes.
> 
> ...


I see your point, and I remember when Green was praised for his 3 stroke as a prospect. But when you say he should've went to college, don't forget that he was a projected lottery pick. I remember when the basketball world was saying how Isiah Thomas should've picked him at 8, and how he shouldn't have honored his promise to Frye.

As a low first rounder (what was he, like 22nd?), he's not that much of a disappointment. But since he was supposed to go as high as 8 and was one of the most talked about prospects in that draft, he can be considered a bust. He's young, but he never contributed to the team that wanted him first, so it works. Not relevant, but just thoughts.

If the Spurs get him, he will undoubtedly be a better player. Jacque Vaughn and Francisco Elson were terrible jumpshooters before joining the team, and now their shot is pretty reliable. The Spurs have the best shooting coach in the league, whoever that is.

Green's body language reminds me so much of Darko's. He comes off as a highlight reel player, and he's never been known for having a competitive streak. He seems to put his head down if he doesn't get put in a position to do something spectacular with the ball.


----------

